# Please help me ID my fish



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

my first post, hello all, I need help on identifying my fish. Yes I am newbie and started my tank less than 2 months ago.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *fancycichlid*,

Welcome. The labeling you did in the video was correct; so you are off to a good start. On a side note, Auratus are one of the most aggressive mbuna. You have a lot of cichlids in there and I do not have a lot of experience with African cichlids; but I figured I would get you started on identify some of them.

The largest fish is a *blood parrot*, which is a hybrid of Central American cichlids and line bread to look the way it does.

The next largest red cichlids are *jewel cichlids*. I believe you have 3+ in there; I have not kept them before but I have heard they can get aggressive when they pair up and spawn.

In the little floating tub on the top left corner during the video I saw a *convict cichlid*. They are a tough cichlid from Central America.

The yellow mbuna cichlids with black on their dorsal are *yellow labs*.

Other will have to help with identify some of the other African cichlids in your tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

You have quite a mix of fish there! New world cichlids (the blood parrot and convicts), west african cichlids (the jewels), and rift lake cichlids (yellow labs, auratus, albino socolofi from lake Malawi). Not only do many of these fish have different care requirements as far a diet and water parameters are concerned, but their aggression levels go from very docile to downright murderous (auratus). With a tank that is as seriously overstocked as yours is, you will start seeing fish die from fighting soon if you haven't already.

As for identifying your fish, it would be easier if you post still pictures of the ones you are unsure of. That way everybody knows they are talking about the same fish.

Good luck to you.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Matt. That is great help.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> You have quite a mix of fish there! New world cichlids (the blood parrot and convicts), west african cichlids (the jewels), and rift lake cichlids (yellow labs, auratus, albino socolofi from lake Malawi). Not only do many of these fish have different care requirements as far a diet and water parameters are concerned, but their aggression levels go from very docile to downright murderous (auratus). With a tank that is as seriously overstocked as yours is, you will start seeing fish die from fighting soon if you haven't already.
> 
> As for identifying your fish, it would be easier if you post still pictures of the ones you are unsure of. That way everybody knows they are talking about the same fish.
> 
> Good luck to you.


Problems I have:
mixed of cichlids
overcrowded

I will try to post individual fish so that I can separate them to diff tank setup.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, learn as you go. Many of us have made the same mistakes when we started, so I'm just trying to help - not bash your set up. A simple rule of thumb to keep in mind when stocking a tank is to try for 1" of fish (adult size) per 2 gallons. Others say 1:1, and it totally depends on the species, etc, etc, but keeping that in mind can at least give you a ballpark of how many fish to have in there. Keep posting and you'll get lots of help here.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not sure, but after watching the video again I think you may have to add Lake Tanganyikan feather-fins to the list. At around the :35 mark there are 1 or 2 silver fish in back that I think may be O. ventralis or C. furcifer or something. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2106. Try to get a still shot of those guys so we can compare.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Yeah, learn as you go. Many of us have made the same mistakes when we started, so I'm just trying to help - not bash your set up. A simple rule of thumb to keep in mind when stocking a tank is to try for 1" of fish (adult size) per 2 gallons. Others say 1:1, and it totally depends on the species, etc, etc, but keeping that in mind can at least give you a ballpark of how many fish to have in there. Keep posting and you'll get lots of help here.


Sorry, but any kind of inches-per-gallon is nonsense with fish, cichlids especially.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

> nmcichlid-aholic wrote:
> Yeah, learn as you go. Many of us have made the same mistakes when we started, so I'm just trying to help -not bash your set up. A simple rule of thumb to keep in mind when stocking a tank is to try for 1" of fish (adult size) per 2 gallons. Others say 1:1, and it totally depends on the species, etc, etc, but keeping that in mind can at least give you a ballpark of how many fish to have in there. Keep posting and you'll get lots of help here.
> 
> Sorry, but any kind of inches-per-gallon is nonsense with fish, cichlids especially.


I was just pointing out a simple concept to help get an idea about how many fish can fit in a tank, and if you think about it it actually comes pretty close to recommended stocking levels, even with cichlids. I also pointed out that there are many variables to consider when stocking a tank. Any constructive criticism would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Very hard for me to comment on such an eclectic mix of cichlids.
For sure not somethong I have tried for years.

All the best James


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

Constructive comments are welcome.

I know that I shouldn't have such mix of fishes in the tank. But doesn't every newbie come from that experience? Acting like professional and dissing newbie don't help, don't you understand that?

I bet many of veterans don't become expert over night.

Worst come to worst, my fishes are still living, and I do think they are happy. Again and again, I am working on my 55 and 50 to improve.

If you think you are expert, tell me what they are and they will be even happier very soon.

Stop the flame war and get along.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you mlancaster and nmcichlid-aholic for identifying some of the fish for me.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

1. Name
2. From
3. Other info I should know?


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow lots of fish lol. 
I my self just started my first cichlid tank. I'm only doing a Bolivian ram tank tho.

But if you are wanting to keep most of those fish I'd say adding a good amount of territory would be good. Some of them are aggressive and need territories. But I have heard keeping lots of aggressive fish together can tone down aversion levels. 
Just some opinions good luck man I hope you enjoy every min in this hobby.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

fancycichlid said:


> 1. Name
> 2. From
> 3. Other info I should know?


Astatotilapia calliptera
Malawi
Female?
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Calliptera.htm


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello again - 
Thanks for posting photos, it makes it much easier to try to figure out what you've got. That said, I'm kind of stumped with the silver one. I am really just starting to research the Victorian types myself, so your guess of A. calliptera is as good as my guess of Ptyochromis sp. Hippo Point salmon female. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1566. Maybe an experienced Vic keeper can help there.

The last 2 pics you posted, I'm fairly certain are non-cichlids. They appear to be some type of Molly instead.

I don't claim to be an expert by any means, though, I just enjoy learning about and participating in a hobby I have grown to love. Thanks for letting me try to help. :thumb:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Last two fish are Butterfly Goodeids, _Ameca splendens_. First is female, second is male, these are Goodeid livebearers that have small broods of extremely large fry. This particular species is one of many Goodeids that are considered endangered in the wild, though this is one of the more available species in the hobby. They like fairly hard water, which makes them great dithers with a lot of Cichlids. They're also fairly tough fish in the aquarium.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the last cichlid photo might be a coloured down one of these.
http://fishprofiles.com/profiles/marine ... s_brownae/

Not sure at all though.
And not sure that the link has the best modern name for them.
But hopefully should put someone on the right track.
Used to be quite a few about but not seen any locally for a long time.

All the best James


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

I had this one, please let me know:






Name
From
Gender

Thanks


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't tell from the video if it has any yellow/orange coloration in it's dorsal fin and tail, but if it does, it is most likely an albino form of Metriaclima greshekae, probably male. If not, it could female, or it could be an albino Pseudotropheus socolofi (male or female, hard to tell). Both species are from lake Malawi. Look at the profiles for each to see which is closest.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

the silver one kind of looks like a Pseudocrenilabrus female maybe nicholsi


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

fancycichlid said:


> I had this one, please let me know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some sort of line bred albino Malawi Mbuna prob a Metriaclima or Pseudotropheus species I think.
Dunno the sex.
Had? Did it pass on?
Just spotted this


nmcichlid-aholic said:


> I can't tell from the video if it has any yellow/orange coloration in it's dorsal fin and tail, but if it does, it is most likely an albino form of Metriaclima greshekae, probably male. If not, it could female, or it could be an albino Pseudotropheus socolofi (male or female, hard to tell). Both species are from lake Malawi. Look at the profiles for each to see which is closest.


Yep my two fav guesses too as both are common line bred Malawi albino Mbuna.
No way I know of telling for sure though that it is one of these common guys or something less common or a mix.

All the best James


----------

